# BB thread direction for MX leader?



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Bear with me here--I have a newish MX leader and an Italian thread BB (I think), which if I understand correctly, means the cups on both sides are right hand threaded, meaning they tighten and loosen like normal nuts and bolts, correct? I have a new ultegra BB in 70mm that doesn't want to hand thread into the frame and I don't want to force anything until I make sure I have the correct part--there is a stamping on the cup that says 36-24t 70, which means Italian thread, correct?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*try another forum*

Post your question on the Components/Wrenching forum. Lots of excellent wrenches post there and should be able to answer your questions. All Merckx do have Italian threaded BBs. Are you sure that your Ultegra BB is Italian?


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I think it is correct, this has helped me understand what Italian mans, I thought it was a thread pitch, but it simply indicates that both sides of the shell are right threaded, now I get it. I was just suprised that I could not get it to hand thread in more than a quarter turn, the direction seems right, just the thread pitch seems different, but it can't be.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Bb*

J, if you are using a Shimano Octalink BB for example you need a 70 x 109.5.
For more information go to parktool.com , they have mounting information.

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=94

How pretty is that fork?


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I got it to thread in, so far so good. I ordered some new ultegra 9 shifters and cables such to put on it rather than my old stuff, may as well live a little. The fork is different from my Corsa, it is certainly built to withstand most any athletic or agricultural tasks you could throw at it, wow! It's so salty on the roads here, I don't see riding that bike for a while, at least I can ride my old one with the rust hole and not feel bad about it. I now have way too many bikes, I'd almost be happy if the Corsa just broke in half comes April so I don't have to feel sorry for it. Let's see: 2 Merckx, 1 cross bike, 1 aluminium race bike, 1 mtb, 1 fixed gear--that's not good. 

I'll post a picture when I get it done, I'm using modern, boring mid range components, but this bike will be a daily driver.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Great*

J, I got both a Corsa 01 and an MXL and both are sweet bikes.
My 2 Merckx's are also equipped with Shimano 9.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm curious if I can hang in the hills on the MXL, I did not feel like I was any better or worse when I rode the Corsa or the light bike. It's kind of a bus on a 1K crit course, but that's life. I got the Corsa out today, I was up on some roads running on some ridges and the snow was drifted across the road, I saw snowmobilers and a big rotary plow blowing back the drifts while ridding my bike, I love the contrast of seasons. I was heading down the valley and one of my bike racers frids pulled up in his truck heading out to XC ski, asked why I was out for a ride.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

jroden said:


> I'm curious if I can hang in the hills on the MXL, I did not feel like I was any better or worse when I rode the Corsa or the light bike. It's kind of a bus on a 1K crit course, but that's life. I got the Corsa out today, I was up on some roads running on some ridges and the snow was drifted across the road, I saw snowmobilers and a big rotary plow blowing back the drifts while ridding my bike, I love the contrast of seasons. I was heading down the valley and one of my bike racers frids pulled up in his truck heading out to XC ski, asked why I was out for a ride.


I am a big rider and have never noticed that the MX hurt me on a climb. It is stiff so every bit of effort goes to the wheel and that is as important as weight. The bus comment was very accurate. The MX wants to go straight and fast. Riding a crit on an MX, you really have to want to turn unless it is a wide course. I did a four corner crit with wide corners a couple of years ago and I stayed in the front ten riders for the whole race and only shifted out of the 53X14 to sprint at the end. I averaged 28 mph for the race and went 28 mph for the entire race. I love that bike.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*breaking my heart J*

you telling me you threw Shimano on a Merckx MXL? ouch. sorry, I'm not a total campy addict nor a total retrogrouch but given Eddy's relationship to Tulio and Co. it's kinda heresy to do so.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

My Corsa came with Campy when I purchased it, back when the Chorus was the low end and was priced similar to shimano 600. I found it to be poorly designed in some ways, tended to be a pain to service and employed a lot of needless complexity, like having three different sized bearings in the rear hub. When it failed, at about the same time the 600 would have, I switched to Shimano. I now have 4 road bikes with Ultegra 9, so the cost of making any sort of change would be pretty high. I'm generally happy with the Shimano products, except for the wheels. Anything that lasts three seasons is OK in my book. I'm unmoved by campy and I've had my share of it, from the high flange 6 speed hubs, downtube shifters, etc. etc. Bolt 'em on, wear them out or break them and bolt on another set, who has the time or patience to rebuild a damn ergo lever, not I says I.

That said, I was thinking that when someone comes out with a decent electric shifing system, I'll buy it, maybe for the cross bike first. The whole idea of these cables is just idiotic. I have to suspect Shimano will be the first to have the engineering talent to pull it off, plus I understand they have recently registered a patent for this...

Today was 35 degrees and steady rain, on top of cinders and salt on the roads. The Corsa loved every minute of it, the MXL was safe and dry in my lurkum at the top of the stairs.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*lurkem*

like the old oncler?


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I make my clothes out of miff muffled moof. I am pretty familiar with the work of Normal Bridwell and Eric Hill, also. I am in charge of bedtime stories, tonight we have a selection from the great Thomas the Tank Engine collection--behold!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*good on ya*

I'm a big Geisel guy. hence my no need for biggering. and yes I am story lord as well.
Merckx and Miffer Muffed Moof,a true man among Men.
wait til you see my Molteni Lorax


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> you telling me you threw Shimano on a Merckx MXL? ouch. sorry, I'm not a total campy addict nor a total retrogrouch but given Eddy's relationship to Tulio and Co. it's kinda heresy to do so.


Do you have a MXL?
Mine has D/A 9 speed and rides great.Funny to hear statements like that......


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*has nothing to do with 'riding great'*

has more to do with the tradition of Merckx and Campy.Now if I had an MXL in Motorola Livery I'd feel a bit better about it, but eddy and tulio's relationship was damn near family. I run both Shimano and Campy on my bikes but I have a tendency to lean towards tradition in many ways. I have a 1921 Craftsman home in original condition. I know Vinyl or Aluminum windows would 'work just fine' but it would be an abomination. 

so my leaning to campy with Merckx is due out of respect to eddy and his long standing relationship with Campagnolo, not out of any allegiance to Campy in general.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Basically*

that's your opinion bud, I couldn't care less what you think.
My MXL has D/A and my Corsa has Ultegra........campy sucks IMHO ... 
People like you should be collecting stamps....
If it's not about riding great , then what is it about?
Some of the posters here are really , really out of whack.............


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*you are a tool*

as I've clearly stated I ride both and as a guy with decades in his legs I can honestly say neither suck. to do so is to clearly show ignorance. though a quick check on STI left hand levers for sale on ebay would lead otherwise.
both ride great, it's a question of preference, to say one doesn't is to be an opinionated fool. so my preference out of reverance for this great sports history is to run Merckx's campy. if they didn'ty work they wouldn't exist in the pro peloton.

yes, some posters are out of whack, please ask for mirror next X-Mas.
and just a piece of advice regarding collecting. If I were you I'd avoid it. my guess is you'd take a sander and some paint to a nice piece of antique furniture as well.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Well, I got my BB fitted and the bike is running great on the stand, so I threw it up in the attic until the salt and sand are off the roads.

I was one of the last people I know to stop using Benoto handlebar tape and carped about having to stop wearing a leather helmet to race. That said, I don't think the sport of cycle racing even has a lot of respect for its own traditions, witness the use of aero bars, carbon wheels, compact frames, you name it. Spending an extra $500 for a comparable Italian group for my bike would be nice, but I just go through too much equipment in a year and really just need to keep it as simple as possible so I can do much of my own work.

I think in the end, the memories you make on your bike are what makes it a great machine. For me, I cherish the difficult days out in the rain where the spray turns everyone black and just finishing can be an accomplishment. For someone else, working on the bike to make it look just right can be a similar pleasure. I know I have a great couple of Merckx bikes, two healthy children and a wife that doesn't begrudge having married a bike racer. That's all I can ask for.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> as I've clearly stated I ride both and as a guy with decades in his legs I can honestly say neither suck. to do so is to clearly show ignorance. though a quick check on STI left hand levers for sale on ebay would lead otherwise.
> both ride great, it's a question of preference, to say one doesn't is to be an opinionated fool. so my preference out of reverance for this great sports history is to run Merckx's campy. if they didn'ty work they wouldn't exist in the pro peloton.
> 
> yes, some posters are out of whack, please ask for mirror next X-Mas.
> and just a piece of advice regarding collecting. If I were you I'd avoid it. my guess is you'd take a sander and some paint to a nice piece of antique furniture as well.


Get out and ride cyclist wanna be.. 8K post for that....Foo...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*hey newbie*

been here years in multiple locales, please check around. 7-12K a year, commuting plus track and cx racing. Oh yeah and did a HC climb for NY celebration. are ya comin' out for the NCD ride? I'm hosting so bring yer legs.
do yourself a favor, learn some of the history of the sport. start with la Course en tete and pick upthe Fausto Coppi story while you are at it.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*ps*

my Corsa has Super Record (except the pedals and seatpin - which are Nuovo record)


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*enjoy it J*

and I understand you keeping consistent with a family. I know how hard bike $'s are to come by. My '99 Molteni Merckx Team Alu was the oldest bike on the groupride yesterday.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> my Corsa has Super Record (except the pedals and seatpin - which are Nuovo record)


My first real bike had NR. It was a Mercian KOM 531c. I loved that bike, still have the frame. I took my MX Leader out of the crate due to a termite problem, still sitting on the fence about building it up. I had considered using it for TT since it has a headset and all I really need are shifters, RD, FD, and a cable kit. I have an old set of Chorus dual pivot brakes and a record crankset with two BBs. I think that it would be a great rough road time trial machine, especially on a flat course.


----------

